# Guitar Pro files of some Riff Training pieces



## Maniacal (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have decided to put some GP files of the pieces from my books online. 

You can download them here:
Free Lessons | ShredTraining.com

I would also appreciate it if you could let me know whether or not they actually open!

Also I will be putting lots of instructional files on that page over the next few weeks so you may want to check back there at a later date.


----------



## CRaul87 (Aug 17, 2011)

I get an error when trying to play them in GP....


----------



## Might-is-Right (Aug 17, 2011)

I can dowload the files but when I go to play them I get a weird error message (in French) and then my "play" icon goes away(?)....


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 17, 2011)

They all open in my legit copy of GP6. Look like some finger busters there too.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for giving me something to do today.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm quite a few people have told me these files won't open now. 

Not really sure what I can do. 

Would you guys be interested in PDF's instead?


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 17, 2011)

Export them as Gp4s and try again


----------



## CRaul87 (Aug 17, 2011)

the files DO OPEN ... BUT ... they DO NOT play.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok guys I will make them GP4 files and let you know when they are online.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 17, 2011)

Free Lessons | ShredTraining.com
There you go, all in 1 folder this time too

Please let me know if these files work.


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 17, 2011)

CRaul87 said:


> the files DO OPEN ... BUT ... they DO NOT play.



they work if you export em as Gp4 like I said. I had the error and it fixed once I exported them.


----------



## CRaul87 (Aug 17, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> Free Lessons | ShredTraining.com
> There you go, all in 1 folder this time too
> 
> Please let me know if these files work.



they work now, thank you!


----------



## shreddanson (Aug 17, 2011)

Working on the first file right now. It's fun stuff, man.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, shit, this is tricky, but fun!


----------



## Might-is-Right (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, working now, good stuff!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what do you have planned for volume 3 of Riff Training?


----------



## whiskey5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks man.

i just ordered two of your books, can't wait to get my hands on those


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for uploading these!

Here they all work just fine (I have GP5)


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 18, 2011)

MetalDaze said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you have planned for volume 3 of Riff Training?



Book 3 will be mostly about applying the techniques covered to music. Writing riffs, licks and improvising. 

Although having said that, there will be some very advanced technical exercises in there too. 

Do not expect book 3 anytime soon though, not for a few years at least.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 18, 2011)

Update - I have added one of the licks from RTL2. I will add a lick every day from now on, so long as life doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 18, 2011)

whiskey5 said:


> thanks man.
> 
> i just ordered two of your books, can't wait to get my hands on those



Thanks very much


----------



## Might-is-Right (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been thinking about buying your books for a while now.[/QUOTE said:


> Jonathon's books are awesome. Even advanced players will pick up some really good stuff...definetely recommended.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 19, 2011)

I put another lick up today, a nice easy one.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 21, 2011)

2 new licks up, both alternate picking, licks 4 and 7. 
Free Lessons | ShredTraining.com

I will video myself playing them this coming week and put them on here. 

Also, for anyone downloading my free legato workout... that is really just a test for me to see if my site is working. 

The reason I haven't put real download lessons on yet is because I think my shopping cart is pretty crap and unclear. I am waiting on someone to fix this for me.

Just added a download lesson for Flight Of The Bumble Bee


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 29, 2011)

I was jamming today as I plan on entering the shredacademy competition. 

While I was playing I thought I would play Lick 32:


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 29, 2011)

I was jamming today as I plan on entering the shredacademy competition. 

While I was playing I thought I would play Lick 32:


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh wow. Thanks a ton for this. *sigh finger rolling. Still working on that one.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 30, 2011)

No problem. There are a few more licks from RTL2 on this video:

I will add more of the licks and pieces in the next few weeks.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 3, 2011)

Just a video of some warm up exercises for the fretting hand.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 10, 2011)

Just added loads more licks, I will probably put the last lot up tomorrow. 

Free Lessons | ShredTraining.com


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 4, 2011)

Bit late, more licks are up. 

I will add the last 7 tomorrow. 

News | ShredTraining.com


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuck yes, thank you man!


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 7, 2011)

All 40 licks are now up! 
This has taken ages to tab out, so glad its done. 

Free Lessons | ShredTraining.com

Enjoy!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2011)

Update:

I now have 2 posters for sale on my website. 

Daily Pick Hand Workout

Daily Legato Workout

These 2 posters are great for using as warm ups for advanced players and practice routines for beginners. 

I will do some videos on these soon. 

They are A2 size. 
Store | ShredTraining.com


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 15, 2011)

Made a fairly terrible poster page, it should give you an idea of each poster

Posters | ShredTraining.com


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 15, 2011)

Anything different in those posters than in your books?


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 16, 2011)

MetalDaze said:


> Anything different in those posters than in your books?



Some of the exercises are new. 

I see the books as useful for developing technique in depth and making routines etc. 

The posters are a much lighter and should only take 20 minutes for an advanced player to work through. I use the posters every single day as a way of staying "in shape" without having to practice for hours on end.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 17, 2011)

Can't wait to try these out! Im loving the sweeps


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 9, 2012)

Someone asked for the 3.5 hour routine from the DVD so I though I would just paste it here incase others are interested in a sample routine: a very technique heavy one.

Picking Priority Routine 
This is a 3 and a half hour routine for building technique with 
an emphasis on alternate picking. All of the exercises are in 
the book. Make sure you practice the exercises in different 
keys. 

Warm Up Exercises 
Play all warm up exercises from book (page 5) 
10 minutes

Picking 
2 hours of picking a day 
Alternate pick modes of the major scale (page 175) 
10 minutes 
Alternate pick minor pentatonic shapes (page 179) 
10 minutes 
5 pick hand rudiments (page 25) 
10 minutes 
Pick hand endurance workout (page 17) 
40 minutes 
Practice piece 1 (page 149) 
15 minutes 
Practice piece 4 (page 157) 
15 minutes 
Picking licks (page 160) 
Make your own licks too 
20 minutes

Legato 
Play modes of the major scale 3 note per string (page 175) 
10 minutes 
3 note per string sequences with string skipping (page 52) 
10 minutes 
Legato licks (page 163) 
Make your own licks too 
20 minutes 

Sweep Picking And Tapping 
Play 5 of the 5 string arpeggios (page 72) 
10 minutes 
Arpeggio sequences (page 77) 
Play 10 of the sequences from this section for 1 minute each 
10 minutes 
Sweeping and tapping (page 97) 
Apply these ideas to different arpeggios 
10 minutes 
Sweep picked licks (page 165) 
10 minutes 
Tapping licks (page 167) 
10 minutes


----------



## benatat (Oct 9, 2012)

Export as pdf's, then anyone on anything can download/view


----------



## median (Oct 17, 2012)

Rocking. Thx!


----------

